

Build your own private, encrypted, open-source Dropbox clone 2.0 - jacklight
http://owncloud.org/

======
Gormo
I've been using OwnCloud for a few months now, and I'm very happy with it. My
own primary use for it has been to replace Google for syncing my contact lists
and calendars, thanks to its CardDAV and CalDAV support, but I've also used it
sparingly for file storage.

It certainly gives you a lot more flexibility than Dropbox: you can have
access to your stored files via WebDAV, if you just want to directly access
them on the network rather than sync. I haven't even installed the desktop
sync client.

But at this stage, OwnCloud is definitely a solution for hackers and geeks
rather than the general public. It's a self-hosted application, and doesn't
always work well with shared hosting. I initially tried to get it running on
my web hosting account, but eventually had to move it to my VPS due to
OwnCloud not working well with the web host's Apache config. I also ran into a
number of minor bugs that I had to correct in the source.

Overall, the release version seems more like a beta than a robust release at
the moment, and even where it does work well, you certainly are exchanging
"just works" for greater flexibility and configurability. Most of us may
prefer to make that tradeoff in the direction that OwnCloud does, but I
suspect that most Dropbox users wouldn't.

------
wlk
I tried latest version few days ago, but found relatively hard to configure,
also I didn't find anything about encryption in the settings, and all files
were stored on disk unencrypted, also the need to have a web UI looks to me
like a security risk.

Does anyone can recommend service like that but without frontend? I'm really
only interesed in syncying files between few of my computers and mobile
devices.

~~~
Gormo
You can probably just set up a web server with WebDAV support, mount that as a
storage volume on your various devices, and use SSL to keep your transfers
encrypted.

------
mmgutz
I used a 4.5.x version and at first it seemed like a good replacement for
DropBox but the syncing doesn't seem up to par with Dropbox. Every now and
then owncloud syncs hundreds of megabytes of data for unexplainable reasons,
even worse it would create duplicates. Maybe because I jump around between
many virtual machines, windows, mac and linux. The syncing gets confused. I
never lost any data though.

~~~
jancborchardt
If you used 4.5.x I encourage you to try the latest stable server (5.0.9) and
client (1.3.0) again: [http://owncloud.org/sync-
clients/](http://owncloud.org/sync-clients/)

Especially the duplicate issues are fixed with the 1.3.0 release.

------
MikeCapone
I only looked quickly, but I didn't see anything about encryption on the site.
Are you sure it's encrypted out of the box?

~~~
Osmium
If you mean encrypted data storage on the server, you're better off just
storing all its files in an encrypted volume using something tried and tested
like dm-crypt rather than having to trust ownCloud to get it right.

~~~
MikeCapone
I agree. I was just referring to the title of the link which mentions
encryption, something I didn't find on the site linked.

------
Osmium
I tried ownCloud recently on a Raspberry Pi and found it dog slow. I'm not
sure if I just found it at a bad time, or if it requires some more serious
hardware, but it wasn't usable for me personally.

~~~
pgeorgi
Make sure to install and activate php-apc (or some other accelerator).

While I don't have an RPi myself, a colleague of mine had his ownCloud
instance go from dog slow to usable with that simple change.

